# Joe Johnston talks Jurassic Park 4



## Joe88 (Jul 21, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It’s been a decade since we last had the opportunity to see a group of hapless scientists and morally bereft venture capitalists go mano-a-dino in a Jurassic Park film. In that time there has been a steady stream of rumors and speculation amongst the public about the storyline for a fourth film, and a (seeming) series of fits-and-starts in the production.
> 
> Captain America: The First Avenger director Joe Johnston has been the name most consistently attached to the project (other than film franchise creator Steven Spielberg and writer Mark Protosevich).
> 
> ...



source: http://screenrant.com/joe-johnston-jurassi...r-rothc-123898/


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait for Jp 4!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 21, 2011)

JP won't be the same without Crichton... Well, if this does go through, then I think it should do well [who's betting on 3D?]. A new trilogy really hinges upon that, doesn't it?

PS
A source would have been handy. Not nitpicking or anything, but just pointing it out.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Steven Spielberg is involved, what else do we need? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh right, 3D Dinosaurs!! I wouldn't mind watching this in 3D. Movies like these MUST be in 3D. If only Jaws had more sequels and in 3D.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 21, 2011)

whoops, added source


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I find it funny, Joe posts a news about Joe.


----------

